
ReJSON – a JSON data type for Redis - Dowwie
http://rejson.io/
======
Dowwie
official post: [https://redislabs.com/blog/redis-as-a-json-
store/](https://redislabs.com/blog/redis-as-a-json-store/)

~~~
itamarhaber
Author here - thanks for sharing :)

~~~
Dowwie
Hey Itamar!

I hate to see great posts fall between the cracks on HN. This announcement was
worth re-posting. I missed the original announcement and only just discovered
the json module this morning. It looks like a really valuable addition. I'm
using hashes in ways I won't need to anymore by adopting it.

~~~
itamarhaber
I'm glad you liked the project and post - it actually got nice traction from
HN but who am I to complain for more?

Feel free to communicate about the project at the repository (i.e. if you have
feature requests and such)!

